
Blinkist's landing page is almost perfect - themarcthomas
https://www.iammarcthomas.com/videos/blinkist-landing-page
======
themarcthomas
I absolutely love the Blinkist landing page. I think the best thing about it
is that they've got that really neat (and crazy simple) free trial
illustration on their homepage.

Seems like their CTAs are really missing a trick though.

------
XCSme
I would probably bounce instantly if I randomly stumbled upon their page:
[https://snipboard.io/tYw6lF.jpg](https://snipboard.io/tYw6lF.jpg)

~~~
themarcthomas
Oh weird. I’m sure I didn’t get this one. Yeh — that is... not great.

~~~
XCSme
Probably because I am from EU. It's not deal-breaking, but the next email
sign-up for would certainly make me leave.

~~~
themarcthomas
Yeh. Me too. Maybe I just missed them.

